# Colt SOCOM?



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just curious if anyone could share some information with me on this proto-type Colt SOCOM Semi-Automatic pistol? 

I'm also looking for the specifications on the pistol: The height, width, barrel length, overall length, magazine capacity, etc.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This beast? http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg168-e.htm


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Who in the world uses a gun like that other than maybe the Mafia?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Who in the world uses a gun like that other than maybe the Mafia?


:smt171:smt171:smt171:smt171

'nough said?


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Todd said:


> :smt171:smt171:smt171:smt171
> 
> 'nough said?


+1 .....:mrgreen:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

That is one ugly pistol. 

Looks like a Beretta 92 mated with a PX4.


----------

